# red top Hongi?



## cheaton420 (Oct 24, 2009)

This guy changes from like a powder blue to white with stripes when he gets angry.. The one that looks the most like this fish that I have seen is the red top Hongi, any one else have any ideas?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks more like a Red Topped Zebra type. If the bars fade when it shows off it is Metriaclima greshakei. This fish has been overfed.


----------



## cheaton420 (Oct 24, 2009)

Once a day they get fed. He has always been a big boy


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

He's not fat, just big boned :lol:

Not a Hongi and does look like a nice fat Greshakei, unless his bars get as dark as this fish below...


----------



## cheaton420 (Oct 24, 2009)

No they do not get that dark - When his bars get dark his body turns white


----------



## Neogenesis (Jan 4, 2008)

Metriaclima greshakei


----------



## Jsuing86 (Oct 31, 2009)

Metriaclima greshakei 4 sure!


----------



## padlock 08 (Jul 31, 2008)

so if he gets dark bars on qa white body when submissive its a greshakei? didn't know that


----------

